

Hey Facebook, Line is introducing video ads that users will be paid to watch - aki-xiii
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2013/12/20/hey-facebook-chat-app-line-is-introducing-video-ads-that-users-will-be-paid-to-watch/

======
DjangoReinhardt
Hmm, I'm kinda conflicted about this.

On the one hand, it is a hop, skip and a jump away to "watch relevant ads for
'real' money" type of campaigns - and it won't be long before a click-fraud
equivalent for video ads crops up and kills off this particular concept too -
just like many others before its time.

On the other hand, the advertising/marketing industry is in desperate need of
a new idea. Or two. Or three. Text ads, link ads, banner ads, flash ads, video
ads, audio ads - heck, all possible permutations and combinations of the
senses have been explored and exhausted.

I am not saying this is a new idea (or a good one even) but if this gains
traction and goes the way I described two paragraphs ago, then maybe, just
maybe, the advertising and marketing industry can finally understand that
advertising is becoming more detrimental than useful to product sales.

Don't ask me if I have a better idea - I'm still trying to work out what I, as
a consumer, wouldn't mind watching/clicking/exploring. All I know is that for
me to remember/buy/consume your product, you better have a strong use case for
me and me ONLY. That's the best I have to offer.

Sorry, I realize that wasn't particularly helpful but I've been thinking off
and on about advertising and marketing and just wanted to (sort of) vent, I
guess. :(

